
Show HN: Keygen – a dead-simple product licensing API built for developers - ezekg
https://keygen.sh?ref=hn
======
ezekg
Hey HN, I'm the founder of Keygen. I posted it here awhile back when it was
just a landing page and I'm reposting because I launched it last week! I'd
love to answer any questions. :)

------
fiatjaf
What is "licensing"?

~~~
ezekg
Licensing--as in generating license keys and associated data for users of an
app that you're selling.

